# USA VIZSLA FORUM!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just an observation of late.

Very little interaction on the forum from European or any other global members bar Americans at the moment.

No offence to our US members but what's happened on here lately?

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd chalk it up to the USA's official policy of manifest destiny on the internet or to the fact that the populations of the UK, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa (English speaking countries from which we've had multiple members) combined is just over half the population of the US.  

I certainly miss hearing about the misadventures of vizslas elsewhere. 

How are things with River and Brook?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

The stats show that forum posts in general are down this year Hobbsy....hope it's nothing to do with me being admin now  Me and Ruby have been hellish busy this last few months out on shoots usually at least twice a week from 1st September


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> The stats show that forum posts in general are down this year Hobbsy....hope it's nothing to do with me being admin now  Me and Ruby have been hellish busy this last few months out on shoots usually at least twice a week from 1st September


Hey Doug nothing to do with your admin duties I'm sure. Interesting the fact that post's are down in numbers. I guess if it wasn't for our American members the forum would be really quiet!



einspänner said:


> I'd chalk it up to the USA's official policy of manifest destiny on the internet or to the fact that the populations of the UK, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa (English speaking countries from which we've had multiple members) combined is just over half the population of the US.
> 
> I certainly miss hearing about the misadventures of vizslas elsewhere.
> 
> How are things with River and Brook?


Hi ein,
I suppose it does just boil down to 'congregation' numbers and possibly the global domination of the American Internet User! 

Yes everybody good our end, all in the middle of the hunting season over here. Like Doug said very busy on two different shoots a week, so busy pups!! Thanks for asking 

Hobbsy


----------



## Emilygreasley (Dec 1, 2014)

Me and Teddy are in England


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Last time I looked - it was the HVF - post or reply - the members choice - if you want new blood - get the guests (or as I call them LURKERS 2 sign up ) post reply - right or wrong - it opens up dialogue - I thought that was the purpose - not what country you live in !!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

For comparison Doug,

I don't post new posts to HVF or even my blog lately. It does have to do with time. HVF is still a great place to visit daily for my intenet Vizsla fix. Love the stories of Vizslas and their owners from other countries. 

REDBIRDDOG visits in the last year by country:

United States (US)	26,508
United Kingdom (GB)	3,513
Canada (CA)	2,067
Australia (AU)	1,061
Germany (DE)	507
South Africa (ZA)	362
New Zealand (NZ)	263
France (FR)	213
Ireland (IE)	212
Hungary (HU)	205
Netherlands (NL)	199
Philippines (PH)	171
Brazil (BR)	163
Spain (ES)	148
Romania (RO)	130
Belgium (BE)	110
Italy (IT)	103


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Every day the stats show we have a lot more guests, than members online.
Users: 13 Guests: 112
I would guess a good many of them are just doing research on the breed, but that's only a guess.
The part I don't get is stats show we have 40,126 new members in 2014.
Even higher in 2013, but our total number of members is 7129.
The math does not add up, which leads me to believe it has to do with the spammers that register for the forum. They are blocked from ever posting, and banned if they do get a post in, but may still show in our member numbers if you click on our stats.

I myself would love having more members participate.
Different views from different parts of the world only make the forum better.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess with the Holiday season looming and more members/guests having a little more spare time on their hands maybe we will see an influx of newbies on here.

Come on Guests/Lurkers/Ghosters take the plunge and interact get the dialogue going, who knows you may enjoy yourself!!! 

Happy Christmas All,

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> Last time I looked - it was the HVF - post or reply - the members choice - if you want new blood - get the guests (or as I call them LURKERS 2 sign up ) post reply - right or wrong - it opens up dialogue - I thought that was the purpose - not what country you live in !!!!!!


I always enjoy your dialogue and posts REM,

Even if I have to pull out my 'Enigma Machine' to decipher your text sometimes!!!!! 

http://youtu.be/Fg85ggZSHMw

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - the MIND is a terrible thing 2 lose - lost mine in the Very early 70s when I got my 1st V - I long 4 dementia so I can see clearly again !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Hob - the MIND is a terrible thing 2 lose - lost mine in the Very early 70s when I got my 1st V - I long 4 dementia so I can see clearly again !


so you got your first V when you were in *your* 70's Ron? ha haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always heard "You cant lose something you never had."


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OK - pick on Me - but you never pick on my V (PIKE) - good job there ! - but remember ! I know where you LIVE ! - think about this ! - Christmas morning - the door bell chimes - Fed X has a package 4 U - in it is PIKE ! - Veing kind - you can not turn the pup into the COLD - LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

PIKE is always welcome.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - TY - our plans 4 Dec 27 2 fun trials just fell apart - my oldest son & his 3 children will join us - **** PIKE can not keep a secret !!! does it get better than this ? I hope not !!!!!


----------

